# Wi-Fi News > Τεχνολογία >  καινουργιο Sony Reader [PR505 διαθεσιμο τωρα]

## laydock

Το καινούργιο SONY PR505 βγήκε και είναι διαθέσιμο.
Κοστίζει $300 σε διάφορα websites, άρα γύρω στα €250 εδώ.  ::  

Άντε να δούμε αν είναι να το φέρουν και στην Ελλάδα..




> Το καινούργιο Sony Reader με eInk τεχνολογία
> Επίσης παίζει και mp3 – όρια, όταν διαβάσεις το αγαπημένο σου βιβλίο για Wireless Networks, ακούς και trance μουσική
> 
> Υποστηρίζει PDF, DOC, JPEG αρχεία
> Έχει 64Mb ενσωματωμένο και έχει υποδοχή για εξωτερική μνήμη 
> 
> Ακούστηκε ότι θα είναι διαθέσιμο από 1 Οκτώβριο

----------


## thought

Όλα τα λεφτά είναι αυτό,να κάνουμε ομαδική  ::  Αν ακούσεις τπτ για την κυκλοφορία του και για το κόστος ρίξε ένα μηνυματάκι  ::

----------


## panoz

αν έρθει και στην Ελλάδα.. ε ρε γλέντια!!

----------


## pathfinder

Πολυ ωραιο gadgetaki το θέμα ειναι ομως να μην ζεσταίνεται....να μην κουραζει τα ματια....και και ...να εχει χαμηλη τιμη!!! Δεν το βλεπω να ειναι λιγοτερο απο 300Ευρω...

----------


## panoz

δεν ζεσταίνεται.. ρεύμα τραβάει μόνο όταν αλλάζει την εικόνα την οποία και μπορεί να διατηρήσει για εβδομάδες χωρίς την παραμικρή παροχή ρεύματος  ::  αυτό τουλάχιστον ίσχυαν για το προηγούμενο, japan only, μοντέλο.. αυτό φαντάζομαι θα είναι ακόμα καλύτερο!!

----------


## pathfinder

Αντε να δούμε και την τιμούλα!! Πωπω θα ειναι τελειο!

----------


## socrates

Από το official site...



> *Due to overwhelming demand, new Sony? Portable Reader orders will ship mid November.*


Αν η τιμή δεν ξεπερνά τα 300, θα είναι άψογο!

----------


## vmanolis

Άλλα έξοδα πάλι.  ::

----------


## laydock

η τιμη ειναι $349,99 εδω

δεν έχω ιδέα πόσο θα είναι εδώ στην Ελλάδα

εαν 1 U.S. dollar = 0.7849 Euro τοτε $349,99 = *274.7173 euro*

----------


## pathfinder

τουλαχιστον μεχρι 299 ευρω θα το εχουν πιστευω

----------


## alsafi

Σιγά σιγά να αρχίσουμε να βγάζουμε και κανένα ανέκδοτα με ξανθιές και μπλάνκο  ::   ::   ::

----------


## laydock

Μετά το σημερινό «PRS-500» της Sony βγαίνει ένα καινούργιο μοντέλο, το «PRS-505»

εδω


Από πρώτο χέρι μπορώ να σας πω ότι το PRS-500 (το «παλιό») είναι πολύ πετυχημένο – Μια Χαβανέζα που καθόταν δίπλα μου στο High-speed (για Σαντορίνη) το είχε και διάβαζε βιβλία. – περίεργος που είμαι δεν βαρούσα να αντισταθώ και την έπιασα κουβέντα – Ακόμα και στο χαμηλό φως που είχε το πλοίο (ήταν 01:00 την νύχτα) μπορούσα (από την πλαϊνή θέση) να διαβάζω τα πάντα τέλεια. 

Διαβάζει όντως σαν βιβλίο, μέγεθος A3, και δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τα e-books που διαβάζουμε στα pda και smartphone μας! Σε λίγα δευτερόλεπτα μόνο ξεχνάς εντελώς ότι διαβάζεις από συσκευή και όχι από χάρτινο βιβλίο!!
Αλλαγή σελίδων είναι εύκολο – ένα κουμπί και θέλει μισό δευτερόλεπτο να ανανέωση την σελίδα.

Η γυναίκα με έλεγε ότι το πουλάνε κανονικά στα μαγαζιά και κοστίζει περίπου $300 – αρκετά άτομα εκεί έχουν τέτοιο gadget – και ωστόσο δεν θεωρείται gadget όμως κάτι πολύ χρήσιμο στην καθημερινή ζωή.

Δεν ξερό τη θα κάνει με την ελληνική γραμματοσειρά (I prefer English anyway  ::  ) 

Ας ελπίζουμε ότι θα έρθει εδώ σύντομα, γιατί λυπάμαι να φορτώσω τα παιδία μου με 10kg βιβλία όταν ξεκινήσουν σχολείο σε κάποια χρόνια!

----------


## karapan

Έχω περιέργεια να δω την οθόνη σε θέματα ανακλαστικότητας φωτός.  ::

----------


## laydock

> Έχω περιέργεια να δω την οθόνη σε θέματα ανακλαστικότητας φωτός.


άπω ότι είδα, το PRS-500 δεν έχει τέτοια προβλήματα

----------


## laydock

*bump*

όπως λέει ο τίτλος, βγήκε το PR505, βλέπε πρώτο post

----------


## karapan

Η απορία είναι σε πολλούς γιατί να αγοράσεις κάτι τέτοιο αφού μπορείς να διαβάζεις κείμενα στο φορητό αν έχεις. Ωστόσο διαβάζω πολλές απόψεις χρηστών ότι το νιώθεις πολύ πιο κοντά σε πραγματικό βιβλίο από ότι ένα φορητό.

Έχω περιέργεια να το δοκιμάσω από κοντά.

 ::

----------


## laydock

> Η απορία είναι σε πολλούς γιατί να αγοράσεις κάτι τέτοιο αφού μπορείς να διαβάζεις κείμενα στο φορητό αν έχεις. Ωστόσο διαβάζω πολλές απόψεις χρηστών ότι το νιώθεις πολύ πιο κοντά σε πραγματικό βιβλίο από ότι ένα φορητό.
> 
> Έχω περιέργεια να το δοκιμάσω από κοντά.


Κοιτά, δοκίμασες ποτέ να διαβάσεις ένα βιβλίο σε ένα φορητό?
Εγώ δεν το κατάφερα ποτέ αυτό – με βγαίνουν τα μάτια.

Σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να το κυνηγήσω το θέμα. Αν υπάρχουν άτομα που ενδιαφέρονται ας μαζευτούμε να κάνουμε μια ομαδική αγορά.

----------


## pathfinder

Για τι τιμη μιλαμε ?τα εχει καποιος ελλαδα να τα δουμε απο κοντα αν ειναι οντως ετσι οπως λενε!

----------


## karapan

Εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι πάντως.  ::

----------


## karapan

Γειά σας και πάλι. Το έχει πάρει κανείς να μάς πει εντυπώσεις;

Στην Ελλάδα δεν βλέπω να έχει κυκλοφορήσει ακόμα.

----------


## laydock

> Γειά σας και πάλι. Το έχει πάρει κανείς να μάς πει εντυπώσεις;
> 
> Στην Ελλάδα δεν βλέπω να έχει κυκλοφορήσει ακόμα.


Κυκλοφορεί προς το παρόν μόνο στην ΗΠΑ και Ασία

Δυστυχώς στην Ευρώπη πουθενά δεν θα το βρεις 

και είναι δύσκολο να το βρεις μέσα internet, υπάρχουν κάποια sites που στέλνουν παραγγελιές διεθνής (όπως εδώ, και εδώ), όμως το συγκεκριμένο αντικείμενο είναι out of stock τώρα και κάποιες εβδομάδες.

Το μόνο που γίνεται άμεσα είναι μέσα από ebay όμως κοστίζει $380 (€300), πολύ πιο περισσότερο από ότι πουλιέται στην ΗΠΑ - $270 (200€)

Είναι πρόβλημα για πολλούς, αν το κανείς Google θα δεις ότι πολύς κόσμος το θέλει και κανένας δεν ξέρει πως να το απόκτηση για λογική τιμή.

Μιλώντας με την Sony Hellas έμαθα ότι υπάρχει πιθανότητα να το φέρουν το εργαλείο στην Ευρώπη τις επόμενες μήνες.

_Εναλλακτικός τώρα υπάρχει και το Cybook Gen3 ebook reader, είναι ένα γαλλικό προϊών βασισμένο στην ίδια τεχνολογία (6inch Eink Viziplex Screen) και πουλιέται και απευθείας στην Ελλάδα. 
Μόνο που οι Γάλλοι το πουλάνε πανάκριβο – το «απλό» μοντέλο κοστίζει €350,- (και €15,10 shipping cost) = 365,10€ συνολικά. 
_

Μάλλον θα περιμένουμε λίγο ακόμα για να δούμε τι θα γίνει, ή, οποίος είναι τυχερός και έχει γνωστό στην ΗΠΑ τον βάζει να του τον στείλει από εκεί  ::

----------


## TeslaCoil

Εγω στο PSP που εχω
μετετρεψα ενα PDf σε μορφη html
με ενα προγραμμα δηλαδη εκανα το PDF html

σε λιγες σελιδες χωρις μεγαλες εικονες δεν εχει προβλημα
και διαβαζεις ανετα
οταν ομως εχει εικονες μεγαλες ή πολλες σελιδες κρασαρει λογο μικρης μνημης

επισης εχει ανακλαση αν εχεις το ηλιο πισω σου, λογο του προστατευτικου πλαστικου που εχει για την οθονη
αλλα για το βραδι η καπου που εχει σκια η απλο φωτισμο ειναι μια χαρα

η μπαταρια του κραταει 6 ωρες
υπαρχει και προγραμμα που κανει το PSP να παιζει μουσικη στο backround

παντος ειναι μια φτηνη λυση , που θελεις πατεντες για να παιξει ακομα!!
100 ευρο ειχα παρει μεταχειρισμενο
στο καινουριο δεν εχω δοκιμασει που εχει απο 32 ram 64ram

ισως να βγει PDF reader, αν δω κατι σχετικο θα το αναφερω

Edit 
σχετικο link για PDF reader σε PSP.
Το PSP πρεπει να μπορει να δεχετε προγραμματα , να εχει Custom Firmware ή firmware version 1,5
viewtopic.php?f=24&t=33364&p=473130#p473130

αλλα σχετικα λινκς με PSP
http://www.psp-hacks.com

http://www.octapus.net/phpnuke/index.php

----------


## activea

Μόλις παρέλαβα το Sony Reader PRS-505..  ::  

Οι πρώτες εντυπώσεις είναι πολύ θετικές... 
-Ωραία οθόνη, καλό response time στις αλλαγές σελίδων, γενικά πολύ καλή κατασκευή...

Το αγόρασα απο ebay.com στις 13/12/07 και το παρέλαβα στις 31/12/07 χωρίς να πληρώσω επιπλέον έξοδα τελωνείου (Ελ. Βενιζέλος) παρόλο που το πακέτο ήταν ασφαλισμένο για 300$, ένδειξη GIFT και σχόλια EBOOK READER.

Όσοι ενδιαφέρονται για πληροφορίες, προγράμματα, convertors κτλ 
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/for...c5d878c0&f=100

----------


## karapan

Κείμενα με ελληνικά εμφανίζει;

----------


## activea

Φυσικά και υποστηρίζει ελληνικά,  ::  



 ::  Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το Sony PRS-500 & PRS-505 κοιτάξτε εδώ..
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/for...100&order=desc

----------


## TeslaCoil

Καλορίζικο ,
Σου εύχομαι με το νέο έτος
καλή και ευχάριστη ανάγνωση να έχεις

από ότι φαίνεται είναι αρκετά καλό και ελαφρύ

μια ερώτηση στο απόλυτο σκοτάδι το έχεις δοκιμάσει?
έχει κάποιο backlight ικανοποιητικό ή θέλεις πορτατίφ, και ενοχλείς την γυναίκα σου  :: 

επίσης είναι μόνο για διάβασμα ή μπορείς να δεις και κάποιο βίντεο
μουσική mp3 υποστηρίζει

αν διαβάσω ένα μυθιστόρημα θέλω μουσική παράδειγμα

----------


## activea

Πραγματικά είναι ελαφρύ και κομψό. Είναι μεταλλική κατασκευή και η Sony ισχυρίζεται ότι η μπαταρία του κρατάει για 7500 αλλαγές σελίδων. 
Εκτός απο PDF και αρχεία κειμένου υποστηρίζει JPG (και slideshow) και MP3. Δεν έχει ηχείο, οπότε πρέπει να συνδέσεις ακουστικά για να ακούσεις μουσική ενώ διαβάζεις τα e-books σου (απ'οσο έχω διαβάσει η ακρόαση mp3 μειώνει δραματικά τη μπαταρία του reader). Ύστερα απο 10 μέρες λειτουργίας του η μπαταρία έχει φτάσει στο 50%.. και όταν θέλω να το κλείσω το βάζε σε standby mode (με ελάχιστη κατανάλωση ενέργειας) και δεν το κάνω shutdown (οπότε δεν καταναλώνει ενέργεια). 

Στην πλοήγηση μπορείς να πάς απευθείας σε κάποια συγκεκριμένη σελίδα μέσω του αριθμητικού πληκτρολογίου του, επίσης μπορείς να βάλεις σελιδοδείκτη ενώ ανάλογα με το PDF, RLF (Sony ebooks format) μπορείς να έχεις table of contents.  ::  

Η τεχνολογία της οθόνης στηρίζεται στο http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E_Ink E-Ink. Δεν έχει backlight οπότε 1)δεν κουράζει τα μάτια, 2) κάνει τεράστια οικονομία στην μπαταρία του reader. Για να διαβάσεις στο Sony reader χρειάζεσαι όσο φως χρειάζεσαι να διαβάσεις ένα κανονικό βιβλίο (σίγουρα το βράδυ θα χρειαστείς πορτατιφ  ::  )
Βίντεο δεν υποστηρίζει. 

Η συσκευή έρχεται με usb καλώδιο και όχι με φορτιστή ρεύματος. Στα forums γράφουν ότι φορτίζει με PSP φορτιστή ρεύματος αλλά δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει.
Πάντως όταν φορτίζει από PC (χρειάζεται 4 ώρες στη USB) δεν μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις...  ::

----------


## TeslaCoil

εχει πολυ μεγαλη αυτονομια

ισως , αν ειναι οικονομικα εφικτο , να επερνες δευτερη μπαταρια αν θελεις να ακους και μουσικη

ειναι πολυ πρακτικο

εκτος απο το οτι θελεις και φως
ενας τηλεσκοπικος φακος LED με σπιραλ και πιαστρακι
νομιζω πως ειναι ιδανικος

----------


## activea

Η μπαταρία του δεν μπορεί να αφαιρεθεί εύκολα ...
http://www.msh-tools.com/ebook/internals505.html

Οπότε είναι πρακτικά αδύνατο να αλλάζεις μπαταρίες  ::  (ίσως στο επόμενο μοντέλο να βάλουν sony stamina  ::  )

Φως πουλάει και η Sony σχεδιασμένο για το PRS-505 εδώ.. http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/...5520&langId=-1 (φυσικά πωλείται και στο ebay...)

----------


## TeslaCoil

Στην αρχή νόμιζα πως τις έβγαλες εσύ τις φωτογραφίες , αλλά μετά κοίταξα και στο λινκ  ::  

παντός είναι πανέμορφο από μέσα

η τεχνολογία αυτή που έχει , θα μπορέσει στο μέλλον να γίνει ένα βιβλίο με πολλές σελίδες που θα αλλάζουν περιεχόμενο κατά βούληση
και δεν καταναλώνει ρεύμα γιατί είναι μελάνι που πολώνεται κατά βούληση και μένει εκεί
το είχα δει πριν από 6 χρόνια περίπου στο CNN
πατέντα μια ομάδας χημικών μηχανικών σε συνεργασία με την πρωτοπόρο (για μενα) XEROX 
όπως άλλωστε!!! και το MOUSE , παραθυρικό περιβάλλον σε πρόγραμμα ,κλπ..

Κάπου έχω και ένα περιοδικό τις εποχής που ανέλυε πως είναι η αρχή λειτουργίας του , ήταν μόνο για μαύρο και κατάφεραν να το κάνουν σε οθόνη τύπου φιλμ.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_paper

βάση λοιπόν τις θεωρίας αυτής δοκίμασε αν θέλεις να βάλεις ένα μικρό μαγνητακι
για να δεις αν μπορείς να γράφεις επάνω
και μετά κάνε ένα refresh



ΜΙΤ
http://www.media.mit.edu/micromedia/elecpaper.html
χωρια καλοδια και μπαταριες  :: 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/e ... isplay.jpg

CNN χρονολογια 2000( δηλαδη 7 χρονια σαν πολυ δεν άργησαν )
Ποιος θυματε την εφημεριδα που αλλαζε τα νεα σε REAL TIME , στην σκηνη στο Μετρο στην ταινια "MINORITY REPORT"
http://archives.cnn.com/2000/TECH/compu ... nberg.idg/

XEROX
http://www2.parc.com/hsl/projects/gyricon/

http://www2.parc.com/hsl/projects/gyric ... hin-ep.jpg

----------


## activea

Στέλνω και κάποιες άλλες φωτογραφίες.. απο ελληνικά RSS feeds που μπορούν να μπούν μέσα σε ελάχιστα λεπτά στο PRS-505 και να συνεχίσουμε το διάβασμα...  ::  >
Στη δεύτερη και τρίτη φώτο βλέπουμε το table of contents στο οποίο μπορούμε να πλοηγηθούμε με το πάνω/κάτω βελάκι και το <enter> ενώ στην τελευταία βλέπουμε ένα άρθρο!

----------


## TeslaCoil

Very NICE

----------

